# Want to live in mexico



## james1953

I would love to know if anyone is living in Mexico that could tell me if it is possible to live a decent life on $1239.00 a month. I am disabled and receive a check each month and I wish to live better than in the US. I am not wheelchair bound just sight problems. I would like near water plus some information on expenses. Is it possible?


----------



## AdrianR

Hi James
Answering a question such as 'Can I live on x pesos/dollars a month?' depends on what your expectations are and where you want to live.

I have an ex-US Navy acquaintance here in Tampico who lives on his US$900 a month VA pension. He lives simply, but has a nice apartment with A/C in the bedroom. He goes out to eat once or twice a month and has Sky TV. He doesn't have a vehicle but public transport is plentiful here. He goes to the US every other month or so to refill prescription meds gratis at the VA and get a checkup.

As he says - its better than living in a shoebox in Houston and eating dogfood.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Excellent post, Adrian. Thank you.
It is all about expectations, as you say; and also choices. The latter seem to be much more available in Mexico than in the USA. Here, in the central highlands at 5200 feet above sea level, we don't have the need for either heating or air conditioning. That's a big plus......well, a big minus in expenses, actually.


----------



## sparks

The Mexican government just raised the required retirement income from $1250 to $1300 for next year ... so they think you can do it. Many people here live on less and it's quite easy. With a borderline income like that you'll have to play with bank accounts a bit ... but that's easy enough.

Living on the west coast estimate, rent 300-500, phone and Internet 60, TV 30-50, electricity 50-200 (50 is small place with no AIR), gas 25. Auto insurance and visa costs are not much. Gas for cars is going up to market levels over the next few years


----------



## james1953

*Thanks Sparks*



sparks said:


> The Mexican government just raised the required retirement income from $1250 to $1300 for next year ... so they think you can do it. Many people here live on less and it's quite easy. With a borderline income like that you'll have to play with bank accounts a bit ... but that's easy enough.
> 
> Living on the west coast estimate, rent 300-500, phone and Internet 60, TV 30-50, electricity 50-200 (50 is small place with no AIR), gas 25. Auto insurance and visa costs are not much. Gas for cars is going up to market levels over the next few years


I appreciate your response, I would require a simple life for sure but that is what I am looking for. I have no need for a car, public transportation would do. Maybe even I could find an Ex-Pat that would be willing to combine pensions for a better and larger place. Living here in Houston I am very limited in what I can afford, Rent a room , no car, well basically survive. With the economy going the way it is here makes sense to live somewhere else. I have been to many different countries during my working life but never to our neighbor Mexico. It is close enough to my children who are grown and have there own lives that one could travel easy enough to visit or just in case. I plan on more investigation into this move and hope to make a decision to go in November. Again thanks for your response..................James Yarbrough


----------



## james1953

*I agree*



AdrianR said:


> Hi James
> Answering a question such as 'Can I live on x pesos/dollars a month?' depends on what your expectations are and where you want to live.
> 
> I have an ex-US Navy acquaintance here in Tampico who lives on his US$900 a month VA pension. He lives simply, but has a nice apartment with A/C in the bedroom. He goes out to eat once or twice a month and has Sky TV. He doesn't have a vehicle but public transport is plentiful here. He goes to the US every other month or so to refill prescription meds gratis at the VA and get a checkup.
> 
> As he says - its better than living in a shoebox in Houston and eating dogfood.


I agree with you acquaintance, I only survive here with no extras. I am at the mercy of the economy and Houston is the same thing no matter where you go, fast food, and franchise's. No real meaning. I wish to continue to talk to Ex-Pats about certain places there and maybe even find an Ex-Pat who might wish to combine pensions to rent a better place together and to split bills. During my working days I visited many countries but never our neighbor Mexico. It would be ideal for me because my children here in Texas could be visited and or just in case not to far to travel back once in awhile. I am looking to make my move in November and would like to continue to get ideas and thoughts from Ex-Pats there. Thanks so much for your response...............JamesYarbrough


----------



## RVGRINGO

Near the water probably means Chapala, Jalisco, unless you like the heat and humidity of the coast for more than half the year. There is easy access to taxi, bus and the Guadalajara International Airport, with direct flights to Houston. One can walk to all shopping needs and there are expats with handicaps who live here quite modestly; much better, as you say, than in the USA. Single bedroom apartments will start around $350-400 per month, plus utilities, etc. Efficiencies are sometimes available for slightly less. For a short visit, there are B&Bs in Chapala. Google will find them for you, or you can send me a PM for a list.


----------



## james1953

RVGRINGO said:


> Near the water probably means Chapala, Jalisco, unless you like the heat and humidity of the coast for more than half the year. There is easy access to taxi, bus and the Guadalajara International Airport, with direct flights to Houston. One can walk to all shopping needs and there are expats with handicaps who live here quite modestly; much better, as you say, than in the USA. Single bedroom apartments will start around $350-400 per month, plus utilities, etc. Efficiencies are sometimes available for slightly less. For a short visit, there are B&Bs in Chapala. Google will find them for you, or you can send me a PM for a list.


I love the water always have ,but it is not a must have. I can always travel to be with it every now and again. A life where I can live in peace, learn the language, culture, and have a cold beer once in awhile. I am 56 years old and really only require a relaxed and peaceful existence, real retirement sense I have to be I want to actually be able to live it. I am weighting all my options.


----------



## pedro

i've posted this before on here but you can get a modest house in slightly outlying villages for as low as $125/month and in chapala, apartments for far less than $350.
take a look at the recent thread on expenses as well.
i have friends here with similar circumstances to you and they are leading a good life.
it's a $40 bus ride to the pacific beaches from here and there are relatively nice places to stay in melaque for $20/night adjacent to the beach.
you can get a beer here for a buck at a lot of bars and restaurants and 60 cents at the corner store and nobodys gonna hassle ya fer walking around with it or drinking it on a park bench whilst yer enjoying the scenery.


----------



## james1953

pedro said:


> i've posted this before on here but you can get a modest house in slightly outlying villages for as low as $125/month and in chapala, apartments for far less than $350.
> take a look at the recent thread on expenses as well.
> i have friends here with similar circumstances to you and they are leading a good life.
> it's a $40 bus ride to the pacific beaches from here and there are relatively nice places to stay in melaque for $20/night adjacent to the beach.
> you can get a beer here for a buck at a lot of bars and restaurants and 60 cents at the corner store and nobodys gonna hassle ya fer walking around with it or drinking it on a park bench whilst yer enjoying the scenery.


Thanks Pedro, Sounds like your living the life you have always wanted. Sounds pretty inviting. I am not totally blind, can see somewhat, but I do know I see more in Mexico that is more conducive than in the states. Chapala is a lake town as I checked out and I consider that comfort enough as far as wanting water around me. Thanks for the reply and looks like all I need is to get things straight here in October and come down in November. Would like to look you up when I arrive. Checking all ways of transportation to get there. Hope to find you in November. James


----------



## pedro

when you get here check out the american legion on morelos and the coffee shop across from the fountain on the east side in downtown chapala.my wife goes to both more than i do.
most gringos and a lot of mexicans know pedro here. i ride a '53 bsa chopper so i ain't hard ta spot.
there's a bare bones hotel behind the market and another on ninos heroes. i think they cost about $10-15/night. the b&b's run about $50 and up. try the lake chapala inn first and then check out the other 2.
my buddy mexico jerry is at the coffee shop almost every night around 6:30pm-he's renting a house fer $125/mth.


----------



## james1953

pedro said:


> when you get here check out the american legion on morelos and the coffee shop across from the fountain on the east side in downtown chapala.my wife goes to both more than i do.
> most gringos and a lot of mexicans know pedro here. i ride a '53 bsa chopper so i ain't hard ta spot.
> there's a bare bones hotel behind the market and another on ninos heroes. i think they cost about $10-15/night. the b&b's run about $50 and up. try the lake chapala inn first and then check out the other 2.
> my buddy mexico jerry is at the coffee shop almost every night around 6:30pm-he's renting a house fer $125/mth.


Thanks Pedro, Will look up Jerry when I reach there in November, but he will have rented by then. I looked on the web at Chapala.com at some rentals and found 2 nice houses for rent there $450.00 a month may be a little steep but who knows for now. My e mail if interested is(email removed) Please keep in touch I will withyou if only by forum if you wish. Enjoy life and that BSA.......James


----------



## james1953

james1953 said:


> Thanks Pedro, Will look up Jerry when I reach there in November, but he will have rented by then. I looked on the web at Chapala.com at some rentals and found 2 nice houses for rent there $450.00 a month may be a little steep but who knows for now. My e mail if interested is (e-mail removed) Please keep in touch I will withyou if only by forum if you wish. Enjoy life and that BSA.......James


2 Questions Pedro,1 When I fly into Guadalajara Mexico how does one reach Chapala from there. Bus, or Taxi and how much could I expect to pay for that trip.2 banking ATM machine in Chapala? James


----------



## synthia

Hi! I removed the e-mail address because it is never a good idea to post an e-mail address in a public forum. Automated sofware scans for such lapses, and you could end up being barraged by spam or worse. You both have enough posts to use the Private Messaging system to exchange e-mail information.

There's a bus from GDL. Or there was ages ago.


----------



## synthia

sparks said:


> The Mexican government just raised the required retirement income from $1250 to $1300 for next year


If the government requires, as they usually do, that that income be totally from private and government pensions, you may not be able to get a residency permit. If those limits don't go into effect until next year, you might need to apply for your FM3 immediately.


----------



## james1953

synthia said:


> If the government requires, as they usually do, that that income be totally from private and government pensions, you may not be able to get a residency permit. If those limits don't go into effect until next year, you might need to apply for your FM3 immediately.


I get a United States Government check each month for $1239.00 on January I will get a cost of living wage that will bring me very close to $1300.00 a month. What is an FM3 and what is the cost?


----------



## synthia

I did some googling, and the income requirement for the FM3. Apparently the requirement is a monthly income of 250 times the minimum wage in Mexico City, and therefore fluctuates a great deal. If the dollar declines a lot against the peso, I could end up not qualifying.

It also looks as if the income reuqirement must be met every year, so that an FM3 might not be renewed if a change in the exchange rate drastically affects the value of my income. Is that the way it works?


----------



## james1953

synthia said:


> I did some googling, and the income requirement for the FM3. Apparently the requirement is a monthly income of 250 times the minimum wage in Mexico City, and therefore fluctuates a great deal. If the dollar declines a lot against the peso, I could end up not qualifying.
> 
> It also looks as if the income reuqirement must be met every year, so that an FM3 might not be renewed if a change in the exchange rate drastically affects the value of my income. Is that the way it works?


My pension if for the remainder of my life, and every year I get a cost of living raise on that pension.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FM3 is a five year visa document but it must be renewed, on its anniversary, every year. The income requirement is about $1300 USD per month and the cost of the annual renewal is about $100. The first application is a little bit more. If one owns property in Mexico, the income requirement may be reduced.
Here, in Chapala, they have accepted bank statements from anywhere, Social Security statements, or investment house statements as proof of sufficient resources.
A change in the exchange rate could have an effect on the amount you would need to prove each year. For that reason, it is wise to keep a sufficient amount in savings accounts to make up the difference. Hint: You can transfer funds from one account to the other for a few months before renewal to show a greater income stream than just your pension.


----------



## james1953

RVGRINGO said:


> The FM3 is a five year visa document but it must be renewed, on its anniversary, every year. The income requirement is about $1300 USD per month and the cost of the annual renewal is about $100. The first application is a little bit more. If one owns property in Mexico, the income requirement may be reduced.
> Here, in Chapala, they have accepted bank statements from anywhere, Social Security statements, or investment house statements as proof of sufficient resources.
> A change in the exchange rate could have an effect on the amount you would need to prove each year. For that reason, it is wise to keep a sufficient amount in savings accounts to make up the difference. Hint: You can transfer funds from one account to the other for a few months before renewal to show a greater income stream than just your pension.


I suppose that sense my pension is $1239.00 a month I can't come to Mexico and live ?


----------



## james1953

AdrianR said:


> Hi James
> Answering a question such as 'Can I live on x pesos/dollars a month?' depends on what your expectations are and where you want to live.
> 
> I have an ex-US Navy acquaintance here in Tampico who lives on his US$900 a month VA pension. He lives simply, but has a nice apartment with A/C in the bedroom. He goes out to eat once or twice a month and has Sky TV. He doesn't have a vehicle but public transport is plentiful here. He goes to the US every other month or so to refill prescription meds gratis at the VA and get a checkup.
> 
> As he says - its better than living in a shoebox in Houston and eating dogfood.


How does he do it if Mexico requires one to make $1300.00 a month? I need to know at$1239.00 a month is it possible for me?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please go back and read my previous post again. You missed something there.
You will need to have some savings or investments to show, in addition to your pension; if that pension doesn't meet the requirement. If you were to depend upon just your pension, with no 'emergency funds' to carry you for several months or a severe illness or accident, then you might want to reconsider your plan and make the necessary adjustments.
Having said that; you may very well live here on less than the required amount and be able to put money away every month. You are the one in control of spending.


----------



## AdrianR

james1953 said:


> How does he do it if Mexico requires one to make $1300.00 a month? I need to know at$1239.00 a month is it possible for me?


James
You are missing a point or two...

You are required to show a monthly income of 'x' pesos for certain types of FM3 visa. If you go to Mexico on an FMT tourist visa (good for 180 days max) then there are no income requirements - this is what my friend does. He re-enters Mexico and receives another 180 day visa as required.

That said, the staff at many INM offices appear to have some leeway in interpreting the rules. On behalf of my Naval friend, I asked our local immigration office whether they might issue him an FM3. They hemmed and hawed and admitted they might, if he was able to sufficiently demonstrate that his income arrived from a proven reliable source (the US Government) and at the same time every month. Bribes were not mentioned but I got the impression that they might have required a 'consideration'.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Caution: I would never, ever consider offering a bribe to an INM official. It is against the law and could ruin your chances; or worse, cause denial or even immediate deportation.
Here in Chapala, the INM officials speak English, are very familiar with our various types of income, investments here and abroad and are quite lenient in their interpretation of the requirements. One's attitude can also have an effect upon the results. Remember the greeting rituals, the smile and patience.


----------



## james1953

AdrianR said:


> James
> You are missing a point or two...
> 
> You are required to show a monthly income of 'x' pesos for certain types of FM3 visa. If you go to Mexico on an FMT tourist visa (good for 180 days max) then there are no income requirements - this is what my friend does. He re-enters Mexico and receives another 180 day visa as required.
> 
> That said, the staff at many INM offices appear to have some leeway in interpreting the rules. On behalf of my Naval friend, I asked our local immigration office whether they might issue him an FM3. They hemmed and hawed and admitted they might, if he was able to sufficiently demonstrate that his income arrived from a proven reliable source (the US Government) and at the same time every month. Bribes were not mentioned but I got the impression that they might have required a 'consideration'.


Thanks I am a little slow at times but eventually get it. If the Mexican Government denied me then I also could leave and re enter too. Thanks again Adrian, James.


----------



## synthia

A lot of immigration officials in other countries look much more kindly on government pensions than private pensions because, as RVGRINGO pointed out, they are more reliable. Also, it is more difficult to 'fake' a government pension.

I was hoping that for the renewal, the main concern would be that you still had the income you used to qualify originally, rather than that you hit a moving target.

One of the problems with retiring in a foreign country is that while your pension may be indexed for inflation, that's inflation back in your home country, not inflation where you live. If that gets out of sync in a way that isn't favorable to you, and changes in the exchange rate don't compensate or makes the problem worse, you can find yourself unable to scrape by on a pension that was originally more than adequate. Of course that is still a much better situation than having to scrape by at the get-go.

Also, as has been pointed out in some other threads, there are some inexpensive rooms to rent in Chapala. If you could handle that for a year or two, you could probably accumulate a cushion.


----------



## james1953

pedro said:


> when you get here check out the american legion on morelos and the coffee shop across from the fountain on the east side in downtown chapala.my wife goes to both more than i do.
> most gringos and a lot of mexicans know pedro here. i ride a '53 bsa chopper so i ain't hard ta spot.
> there's a bare bones hotel behind the market and another on ninos heroes. i think they cost about $10-15/night. the b&b's run about $50 and up. try the lake chapala inn first and then check out the other 2.
> my buddy mexico jerry is at the coffee shop almost every night around 6:30pm-he's renting a house fer $125/mth.


Pedro, I looked on google earth and found a fountain at the end of hwy 44 near the lake. It was called funte de los pescadores is this the fountain you were speaking of. I still plan to make it down november 15th and try to arrange my trip so I will have daylight to find my way around. Thanks james


----------



## Manzanilloblogger

We live in Manzanillo, Mexico. We have been living here for about a year and honestly it is very possible to live in Mexico on 1200 a month. We try to live as cheap as possible, while still enjoying life. It was a bit higher than we were expecting. Here is a rough estimate of our costs:

> accommodation prices- 5200 pesos/month. For 2 bedrooms 2 baths. Unfurnished. This is a pretty good deal for our area.

> public transportation fares (tube, bus etc ...)- Taxi's run around 30-40 pesos. Bus is 5 pesos.

> food prices(per month, how much does it cost you?)- 3500 pesos/month

> health prices (for those who need medical insurance)- 140 Pesos/month (Colima has a great insurance for the general public)

> Electricity- 2500-3000/month (that's using A/C one or two hours during the hottest parts of the day)

>Oil- 300/month

> Internet/Telephone- 600/month

> Cell Phone- 400/month

> prices of a good menu in a traditional restaurant- 60-100 pesos

> Beer- 10-15 pesos

> Coffee- 15-30 pesos

> price of the cinema- 45 pesos

On average our monthly expenditures come to around $1200 USD. But that's before the peso plummeted, so who knows what it will be this month. Manzanillo is a tad more expensive than some other areas in Mexico, I'm interested in seeing how others fare.


Not sure if it's already been mentioned but while the FM-3 Visa requires you to have more income, but all they look at is your deposit ammount on the past three months of bank statements. Open another bank account and transfer the money back and forth for a few months and you will be just fine.

I've got some more info on this on my blog, along with some tips for living cheaply as an expat in Mexico.

-Manzanilloblogger


----------



## pedro

the fountain you are looking for is 2 blocks up from that one at the main crossroad in downtown chapala on google earth. the coffee shop is on the east side with furniture store to the north and shoe store to the south. it's not a hwy in town -it's called maderos and the road to the west is hidalgo which changes to morelos at maderos.


----------



## verdeva

I just found some new short term housing (well, it's new to me anyway) and I thought I'd pass it along. As posting external URL's is a "no-no" I'm just going to suggest that you=
Google> ajijic hostel sol lunas (hint: the place is called Sol y Lunas)

A hostel isn't for everyone, but a lot of folks love them for being inexpensive, lots of camaraderie, and they tend to have folks out to learn the local language. This place has an attached language school, but appeared a little pricey by local standards. 

As best I could figure out their location they're on the west side of Ajijic. Getting around isn't a problem as the buses run the length of the lake from Chapala to Jocotepec (and beyond). Personally, I'd rather be in Chapala than Ajijic. Too many Gringos down that way. <evil grin> Still, for just looking around for a couple weeks it might meet your needs.

Verde-Va, Jocotepec, Jalisco, MX


----------



## synthia

I googled, and got a language school, that mentioned a hostel, but gave no more information. And the prices seemed outrageous, untill I realized they were in pesos. An intriguing option for me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The Sol y Luna is a new venture in Ajijic and I haven't heard much about it. I think this will be its first 'snowbird season' and will determine success or failure.


----------



## DUTCH

*Good for you*



james1953 said:


> I would love to know if anyone is living in Mexico that could tell me if it is possible to live a decent life on $1239.00 a month. I am disabled and receive a check each month and I wish to live better than in the US. I am not wheelchair bound just sight problems. I would like near water plus some information on expenses. Is it possible?


Hi James, let me tell you. with the exchange rate now, what you have is about a professional salary in Mexico, wich can support a family of 4. Here in Merida you can live a decent, confortable life, rich in culture, very peacefull and safe. There is no drugs crime and people is respectfull, they do not take adventage on you, International comunity is growing, since this part of mexico is being discover. Prices are still very affordable. If you need any help, let us know. My wife and I have 3 years living here permanently, and 7 years before we spend vacation time every year, so we know very well around. Greetings.


----------

